
Ex-Cardinals scouting director sentenced to 46 months in jail for Astros hack - 8ig8
http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/mlb/2016/07/18/ex-cardinals-scouting-director-sentenced-46-months-jail-astros-hack/87261322/
======
8ig8
The _hack_...

> Correa was able to obtain password information from a laptop that was turned
> into him from a Cardinals employee who had left St. Louis to take a job with
> the Astros. Correa used variations of the passwords on the laptop to gain
> entry into the Astros' servers.

